# FMS and impotence



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yeah i got it.in the past i have noticed a corrolation between new drugs and impotence,but i havnt started a new drug for a long time.ive had FMS most my life probably,but the impotence is a very recent thing.has anyone read or heard of a relation between FMS and impotence.this was a little embarresing so i made sure to mention the word as many times as possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey Squrts, Sorry I don't have any answers for you, just thought I'd write and give you the thumbs up on being comfortable enough with us to be able to broach this subject.







It wouldn't surprise me, though, to have it connected to the FM! DeeDee


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi denny,I can't comment from personal experience, being female. But As you mentioned, drugs can have an impact. And it isn't just new drugs. Some drugs like elivil can have an accumulative effect, that is to say that they can store up in the body, often in brain tissue.And some of the effects may not appear until we have taken it for a long time, or may happen even after we have stopped taking it.Thats why when the doc give us a new med he usually says it can take 6 weeks to have any effect. Additionally, when I asked at the pharmacy about the effects of taking elivil long term, they told me no long term studies had been done as the drug was never intended for long term use in humans. In fact, animals are more likely to be prescribed elivil than humans. Something to think about isn't it?I'm no doctor, but I'm betting its drug related. On the other hand, it hard to be "in the mood" when you hurt and feel sick.Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Denny,I was just over in the Depression forum at Delphi Forums and there's a thread there with about 22 posts about this very problem. Here's the URL in case you might want to go over and read/participate in it. You might gain some insight there. http://forums.about.com/ab-depression/messages?msg=4482.1 From what I've read sexual impotence is a "given" for many who take antidepressants. Most of them list that as a potential side effect. However, it seems to me that the depression itself does the very same thing. Since I don't take antidepressants, I can't speak from personal experience.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Squrts, what Calida said is true. I've been on anti-depressants for 8 years and have noticed a change in my libido. I am also on high blood pressure meds which can also cause this. Double whammy. There are anti-depressants out there that do not affect your libido as much. Might want to talk to your doctor about this.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks calida,it help me confirm my suspicions,partly.ok,im thinking its the neurontin combinded with trazadone thats the culprit.at least thats what i plan to try first.i was pretty sure the neurotin was helping,but the trazadone was definatly providing a great deal of releif.i been wanting to stop taking so many drugs,this sort of draws the line.so wish me luck and lets say goodbye to neurontin.i hope.i admire you that take no drugs,lori.i will try to cut out glutins.since eating is almost as important as sex too me,this will be a close call.any advice?


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Denny, I love food. Since going Gluten free its opened a whole new world for me, not just pain free, but the food is fantastic with a little effort.Last night for example I had rice pasta with fresh spinach, sliced cucumber, celery and ranch dressing and fresh homemade tapioca pudding with whipped cream made from scratch (took about 20 minutes to make the whole meal)Tonight we had potatoes, roast beef, peas, spinach, carrots, onions and fresh beef gravy. Then we had gluten free blueberry muffins.I have never been very fussy about bread and I'm just as happy having rice cakes and real butter. The whole family seems to be enjoying the diet, breakfast is usually a GF cereal, grapefruit or omlets & bacon, minus the toast.Its a good idea to start out simple, veggies fruit & meat, until you get the hang of reading the labels, lots of processed food has hidden gluten. I can't complain about the diet at all, I was so sick with the IBS that I haven't been able to eat much of anything for months. But I haven't had a single attack in the 6 or 7 weeks I have been GF, its wonderful to be able to eat, in fact I stuff myself,( I gained back 9 of the 30lbs I lost in Feb). I thought for years I couldn't eat spicy stuff again but now I'm eating salsa sauce & corn chips, chilli etc, and DAIRY, lots of cheese & milk. As long as its gluten free I have no stomach problems. And I sleep, I sleep like a baby, for the first time in my life I'm not staring at the ceiling half the night, or waking up so stiff I can't stand up straight. I'm not perfect yet but I feel so awesome compared to before I would never touch wheat, barley or Rye again. I know its not the answer for everyone but it never hurts to try. It may take two weeks for you to notice a real difference, and 6 weeks to feel a huge difference. It was at 6 weeks that I started feeling really energetic. I would be pleased to tell you whatever I can about the diet and I hope it does as much for you as it has for me. I'm even thinking about going back to work, and I thought I wouldn't be able to hold a job again!Come to think of it, I spent all day yesterday moving furniture, and granted I'm a little sore today (naturally, I'm not really in shape yet) but it wasn't even bad enough to take a tylonal, I never even thought of it! Sorry, I can't help being thrilled for me, but I know it may be frustating for you guys who aren't getting the relief you deserve.Wishing everyone the very best of health







Lori


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

ps denny I forgot to mention that rice is fine too, but beware of spices & sauces, many have hidden gluten. There are lists of safe and forbidden foods at www.celiac.com , hopefully it will help.Lori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks lori anne,is that one word?your name i mean.i never was much good with diets.had my first one at age 12.the thought of it makes me







i think i will seek out the test first.is that pronounced see-lee-ack?i dont know what most of the things on the safe list are,and the forbidded list is scary.it must have taken alot of determination and disapline to do it.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

yup, my name is 2 seperate words, I put them together on the registration because it wouldn't go through any other way.I think you've got the pronounciation right cee-lee-ack, thats how I pronounce it anyway.It does take a lot of reading and research to do the diet, getting groceries takes forever. But the members of the support group have been really helpful, telling me that once I figure out whats safe it will get a lot faster.And they help by listing items they know are or are not safe. But I honestly don't find the diet restrictive, just a bit complicated. Tonight we had pineapple stir fry, with rice, baby corns, sprouts,string beans, broccolli,peppers and strips of pork cooked with chunks of pineapple. It was awesome. And since its not a diet to lose weight I can still have potato chips & chocolate & pop etc, just no grain bread & nothing with or made with grains (like beer). The gluten free bread isn't too bad as long as you eat it when its hot or toasted. My whole family has been awesome about this, many have started the diet with me, like mom. She has been baking up a storm, trying out new recipes. The bread made from tapioca flour is very nice and smells good.There is no doubt it is time consuming (and a bit more expensive) but it is worth every second I put into it.Those in England are able to get most of their food with prescription, thats something that needs to be done in North America.If you are going to get the testing done, you will need to eat about 4 slices of whole wheat bread everyday for 3 or 4 weeks, (I think thats right)Good luckLori


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

IM BAAAACK!!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

LMAO Denny, good for you! (and your wife too no doubt)







Lori


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Denny.... I am female but I have been on the "receiving end" of impotence for almost 5 years now. Just about any kind of physical or psychological ailment can contribute to the dysfunction. I don't think FMS can be singled out. The good news is that sexual dysfunction is very treatable. There are a variety of ways to improve intimacy, depending on the cause of the impotence. The first order of business is to visit a urologist...preferrably a younger, more progressive one. Sometimes a medication change will help. Other times psychotherapy can be beneficial. There are also some medications on the market these days (i.e., Viagra) that can be helpful. Pumps can even be used occasionally.... but probably the best one would be the kind that comes with a prescription. There is also something called Alprostadil which can be administered in different ways... one mode of delivery is to insert a tiny suppository into the urethra (MUSE).... the other is to inject it using an extremely tiny gauged needle. My husband has used the latter for a couple of years now. We went through 3 urologists before we found one who was intelligent enough to know that just because the Alprostadil didn't work when we tried it as a suppository didn't mean that it wouldn't work as an injection. My husband reports minimal discomfort from the injections.... and the benefits far outweigh them







Best wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Denny... you might also consider trying an herbal preparation called Yohimbine. Caution though... it is very strong. Check with your doctor before beginning any kind of new medication regimen... albeit herbal.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks for the advice artspirit.i pray i will never need it.


----------

